# About to finish up engine install!!!



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Got my engine in and all new sensors so I started putting it all back together yesterday. Also relocated the circuit breaker for the fan. It's almost done just have to put tires and plastics back on.
























. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice work!


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Got it finished up today and just wondering. It seems to stay a lil warm when under a load approx 200-206 and it just don't seem to go lower. When at idle the fan kicks on at 206 and off at 188. Do y'all think it's just due to it being a new engine. It has wiseco high comp pistons. It's a 2011 rzr 800S.


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

That seems normal.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

That's what I was thinking just wanted to get some insight from the expert minds on here. I also spoke to my engine builder today and they told me it was normal but if it's still doing it after 8 to 10 hrs that something's not right. Also cleaned out my rad again just to be sure she's right and checked oil for metal shavings. Oil still clean so all good it's just really hard to not WOT it to feel the difference the pistons made. Has any one put a self adjusting programmer on one of these yet if so what brand and how do you like it?


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Anyone running the dobeck performance auto programmer with adjustable afr gauge?


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

